# Computer's death throes



## jongscx (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, my computer is just dying... it freezes on the screen, completely unresponsive, Num Lock does not respond. However, it doesn't Blue-Screen, so I'm thinking it's a HW problem.

I'm running a newer Asus mobo with a 3.0ghz P3 and 2Gb of ram, both from my old setup. The air inside feels cool, and it has a 120 and an 80 fan on the back in addition to the PSU fan. There's also a PNY Nvidia 8600 512mb in there. All this is running under a 500-800 (norm-max)psu.

Any suggestions? everything seems right, it just dies... it's getting worse too, so I want to fix it before things really break.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What model motherboard? What brand name, model and wattage is listed for the power supply?


----------

